# Meguiars G220EU Buffer



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just noticed Tims post and thought I would confirm our G220's should be here too today and we will be despatching the back orders. 

We will contact all the people who have ordered via email to confirm the additional payments being taken. 

All the best, 

Johnny


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Any news on when you are getting delivery as you seem to be last on the list


----------



## klaus (May 11, 2007)

yeah was hoping for the email sometime this week as wel;:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

It's getting cold waiting by the door  

Maybe time to give up and come back to the door mat in the morning


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

An Update:

Despite being the first to pre order these it would appear that my consignment has been mis routed 

It ended up in Scotland and was meant to be with me today. I waited till 6 but it hasnt turned up, me and a young lady in the office have been on to the couriers most of the day "well it should be with you today" has kinda worn thin. 

I have been assured it will be with me in the morning and we will be doing our level best to get them shipped to you all tomorrow. We will simply charge the additional amount and confirm the shipping. 

Im really sorry and I am so pissed off 

Johnny


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

That sucks mate  but thanks very much for the update,mate if i dont get mine till next week its cool as i understand what has happened and i know you be will trying your hardest to get things moving quickly on the shipping side :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Couriers eh!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> An Update:
> 
> Despite being the first to pre order these it would appear that my consignment has been mis routed
> 
> ...


None of my business at all as I've not (yet  ) ordered a G220 but what a frank and good explanation from C&S :thumb: I can feel how pee'd off John is for you guys so big respect for being up front about what's happened


----------



## klaus (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info mate


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

AndyC said:


> None of my business at all as I've not (yet  ) ordered a G220 but what a frank and good explanation from C&S :thumb: I can feel how pee'd off John is for you guys so big respect for being up front about what's happened


Absolutely :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Another quick update...

Well 3/4 of our consignment turned up on Friday so they were all the ones we have have now been turned round and sent out. 

We are due another shipment tomorrow which will complete the last couple that we couldnt ship to on Friday. 

All the people we shipped to, should have got an email with the consignment number included. 

Thanks so much for the understanding guys. 

Johnny


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Received mine safe and sound this morning thanks chaps :thumb:










Happy days :buffer:

Hang on, it's the wife.... quick get it packed away again


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Got mine this morning:thumb:  thank you for your speedy delivery


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Johnny

Just checked and I have a parcel waiting at home.

Thanks very much.

Happy Xmas to all at Clean and Shiny

Captain Iceman


----------

